# Hey hey, im Jay



## Rotten_Bunny (16/10/14)

Yes, you guessed it a newb. Well i bought an ego ce4 this afternoon and decided im going to try it out.. From 30 plus cigs a day, i have yet to open the last packet i bought. Running stock standard and fueled with thrive ejuice vanilla and cherry i have been vaping like a mad person... Truly pleasant and hope to keep of the stinkies for good. Oh and i just happened to stumble across the forums looking for info wrt ecigs etc and was skull****ed to find out what its all about... Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny. 
I'm sure we all felt like that when we started on our Twisps, EVODS or CE4 / 5 kits, and then realised that we were only scratching the tip of the iceberg. It does not matter what kit you start with or what kit you eventually end up with, if it reduces our stinky intake or totally stops it, it's working as intended.

I hope you'll enjoy the forum as much as we do. There is plenty of info, tips and lots of people around here willing to assist, even if it's just for some moral support.

P.S. It's useful to add your Location in the Personal Details section of your profile, so other people can see whereabouts you are for Vape Meets etc.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny, congrats on taking the red pill....now you'll see how deep the rabbit hole goes


----------



## DoubleD (17/10/14)

Congrats on being awesome @Rotten_Bunny  and welcome to the forum, everyone here is super friendly and always willing to help. 
Stay awesome and vape on


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yes, you guessed it a newb. Well i bought an ego ce4 this afternoon and decided im going to try it out.. From 30 plus cigs a day, i have yet to open the last packet i bought. Running stock standard and fueled with thrive ejuice vanilla and cherry i have been vaping like a mad person... Truly pleasant and hope to keep of the stinkies for good. Oh and i just happened to stumble across the forums looking for info wrt ecigs etc and was skull****ed to find out what its all about... Thank you


welcome to the forum @Rotten_Bunny 
good luck with your quest to stay off the stinkies


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @Rotten_Bunny !

Congrats on taking your first step toward a healthier and tastier lifestyle 

Don't worry, it's okay to vape like a mad person, I couldn't stop vaping at first. Remember, it only gets easier.

Be sure to ask for help/advice whenever you need it, we are a crazy, enthusiastic bunch who are always keen to help out


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny ... I too started with one of those ce4 kits. Upgraded after a week.


----------



## annemarievdh (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny. enjoy the forum 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny ! i hope you enjoy it here there is plenty to read and learn here about how great vaping can be!


----------



## Raslin (17/10/14)

Welcome @Rotten_Bunny. I also stopped from about 40 per day. Still have the sealed pack of stinkies I had incase the vaping thing did not work.

Enjoy the journey and shout if you have any questions. The folks here are a great help and also provide the much needed motivation.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/10/14)

Thanks guys, so far im finding this day weird as im a tad giddy with dropping the stinkies. Got some more flavors this morning. So now i have vanilla, cherry, mango ( not tried yet ) , and mint. Got a vanillamint going now... Only prob i find iis only having one battery going whilst the other is charging... Flattened a battery since 6am this morning so i had to take the other off after only 4 hours. Must make a plan to get more and better kit..


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thanks guys, so far im finding this day weird as im a tad giddy with dropping the stinkies. Got some more flavors this morning. So now i have vanilla, cherry, mango ( not tried yet ) , and mint. Got a vanillamint going now... Only prob i find iis only having one battery going whilst the other is charging... Flattened a battery since 6am this morning so i had to take the other off after only 4 hours. Must make a plan to get more and better kit..



We know the feeling, take it easy on yourself and if you really can't hold it any longer, light up a stinkie - its not the end of the world. Most people ween themselves over a couple of days and even weeks. My suggestion for now; get another battery asap and spend some time on what gear you want to buy in a weeks time. The first week is the toughest, thereafter its wind in the sails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eti1 (17/10/14)

Welcome to the wonderful, clean-smelling world of vaping @Rotten_Bunny! This is a great forum full of really helpful people, so don't hesitate to holla if you run into any difficulties.

I also started with the CE4. It was great for a few days but soon started with leaking and/or gurgling issues. If this starts happening to you, do not be discouraged! The good news is that vaping will only get better after the CE4. But if the CE4 works for you and keeps you off the stinky stink stinkies, I am sure every forum member will be happy about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (17/10/14)

welcome Rotten_Bunny there is all you need to know in these forum pages and some. well done on deciding to give up the smokes.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/10/14)

How do i know if a bought a knockoff ego ?


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> How do i know if a bought a knockoff ego ?



Where did you buy it from?

PS - welcome to the forum @Rotten_Bunny and congrats on the vaping. Wishing you a great journey from here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

